# Angelmesse "ANGELNTOTAL" in Hamm (NRW) - 9.-11.November 2007



## Anglerboard-Team (23. Oktober 2007)

Werbung

Vom 09.November bis zum 11. November 2007 öffnen sich die Hallentore für Sportangler aller Art in den Zentralhallen - Hamm. 

Auf einer Ausstellungsläche von bis zu 6000m² wird Ihnen ein umfangreiches Sortiment verschiedenster Angelgeräte, sowohl im Zubehör als auch im Ruten- und  Rollensegment vorgestellt.

Die ANGELNTOTAL bietet ihren Besuchern als erste Angelmesse in Nordrhein - Westfalen die Neuheiten für  die kommende Angelsaison 2008 zu bewerten.

Viele neue Produkte von führenden Angelgeräteherstellern und Großhändlern gilt es zu bestaunen, zu testen und bei Gefallen zu Messepreisen zu kaufen.

Interessante Vorträge zu Wurftechniken, Köderführungen und Angelzubehör erwecken die Lust das Hobby noch erfolgreicher zu erleben und Ihre Fangerfolge auszubauen.

Ein Besucherplus fast aller Angelgerätemessen in Deutschland weist auf das stetig steigende Interesse der Angler an einer solchen Veranstaltung hin.

Die ANGELNTOTAL bietet Ihnen im meist tristen November ein erlebnisreiches „Angelwochenende“.
Mit einem „Petri Heil“ heißen wir alle Angler und Angelinteressierten Herzlich Willkommen.

Geöffnet ist die Messe am Freitag und Samstag in der Zeit von 10:00 Uhr bis 18:00 Uhr. 
Am Sonntag öffen wir die Hallentore für Sie in der 
Zeit von 10:00 Uhr bis 17:00 Uhr.

Der Eintrittspreis für Erwachsene beträgt 8,00 EUR.
Kinder bis zu 10 Jahren erhalten freien Eintritt.
Weitere wichtige und nützliche Informationen, sowie das ständig aktuelle Vortragsprogramm, finden Sie im Internet unter

www.angelntotal.de

Einen Messe Flyer im PDF-Format gibts hier:
Vorderseite - Rückseite!


----------



## Honeyball (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angelmesse "ANGELNTOTAL" in Hamm (NRW) - 9.-11.November 2007*

Ist jemand vielleicht da und hat Lust auf 'nen Boardiespontanbierchen?


----------



## Strandfan (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angelmesse "ANGELNTOTAL" in Hamm (NRW) - 9.-11.November 2007*

Hätte schon lust. allerdings alein dorthin aus hamburg ist doch bissel weit. evtl finden sich ja angelfreunde/innen aus meinem raum 21xxx die mitkommen würden. Meldet euch doch einfach bei interesse!!! :vik:


----------



## Martin67 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angelmesse "ANGELNTOTAL" in Hamm (NRW) - 9.-11.November 2007*

Hallo.Ich werde da sein.Danke für Info.Gruß Martin.


----------



## WallerKalle04 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angelmesse "ANGELNTOTAL" in Hamm (NRW) - 9.-11.November 2007*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ist jemand vielleicht da und hat Lust auf 'nen Boardiespontanbierchen?


 

Werde da sein!


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angelmesse "ANGELNTOTAL" in Hamm (NRW) - 9.-11.November 2007*

So eine Messe in der sonst trüben kalten Zeit hat immer was.
Werde auf jeden Fall Samstag mal vorbei kommen.
Könnte man ja Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt ausmachen.
Ansonsten werde ich noch im Januar die messe in Duisburg besuchen.


----------



## Dopemaster61 (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angelmesse "ANGELNTOTAL" in Hamm (NRW) - 9.-11.November 2007*

weiß noch niht genau ob wir freitags oder sonntags fahren. kommt drauf an wer mitkommt...im januar bin ich aber auch dabei! gibt es schon einen termin für duisburg?


----------



## FrankL80 (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angelmesse "ANGELNTOTAL" in Hamm (NRW) - 9.-11.November 2007*

ich fahr hin


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angelmesse "ANGELNTOTAL" in Hamm (NRW) - 9.-11.November 2007*



Dopemaster61 schrieb:


> weiß noch niht genau ob wir freitags oder sonntags fahren. kommt drauf an wer mitkommt...im januar bin ich aber auch dabei! gibt es schon einen termin für duisburg?




Der Termin für Duisburg siehe hier

http://www.angelmesse.de/angelmesse_in_duisburg/angelmesse_in_duisburg_06.html


----------



## Christoph L. (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angelmesse "ANGELNTOTAL" in Hamm (NRW) - 9.-11.November 2007*

Werde auch vertreten sein


----------



## Tommi-Engel (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angelmesse "ANGELNTOTAL" in Hamm (NRW) - 9.-11.November 2007*

Ich komme Samstag, mit meinem Sohn


----------



## Dopemaster61 (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angelmesse "ANGELNTOTAL" in Hamm (NRW) - 9.-11.November 2007*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> Der Termin für Duisburg siehe hier
> 
> http://www.angelmesse.de/angelmesse_in_duisburg/angelmesse_in_duisburg_06.html


 
danke für die info!! so wie es aussieht werden wir freitag in hamm sein


----------



## Räucherlars (7. November 2007)

*AW: Angelmesse "ANGELNTOTAL" in Hamm (NRW) - 9.-11.November 2007*

ich fahre auch hin:vik::vik:


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (9. November 2007)

*AW: Angelmesse "ANGELNTOTAL" in Hamm (NRW) - 9.-11.November 2007*

Bin auch da Morgen!
Bin ein kleiner Junge mit gegeelten Haare und einer dicken schwarzen Jacke 

mfg Marvin


----------



## WallerKalle04 (9. November 2007)

*AW: Angelmesse "ANGELNTOTAL" in Hamm (NRW) - 9.-11.November 2007*

Wir bräuchten mal nen erkennungszeichen so nen Angelboardpin oder sowas!#c


----------



## Tommi-Engel (9. November 2007)

*AW: Angelmesse "ANGELNTOTAL" in Hamm (NRW) - 9.-11.November 2007*



WallerKalle04 schrieb:


> Wir bräuchten mal nen erkennungszeichen so nen Angelboardpin oder sowas!#c


Keine schlechte Idee,aber bis Morgen kaum machbar.#d

Ich seh aber aus wie immer.....:q


----------



## WallerKalle04 (9. November 2007)

*AW: Angelmesse "ANGELNTOTAL" in Hamm (NRW) - 9.-11.November 2007*

Schwarze Jacke jeans und turnschuhe glaub kann ja jeder sein wie ich rummrenne! ziehe dann halt mein angelgott T-shirt unter die jacke! is der karpfen drauf der bei honeyball unter seinen nachrichten ist!


----------



## arno (9. November 2007)

*AW: Angelmesse "ANGELNTOTAL" in Hamm (NRW) - 9.-11.November 2007*



WallerKalle04 schrieb:


> Schwarze Jacke jeans und turnschuhe glaub kann ja jeder sein wie ich rummrenne! ziehe dann halt mein angelgott T-shirt unter die jacke! is der karpfen drauf der bei honeyball unter seinen nachrichten ist!



Das geht nicht, schwarze Jacke und Jeans hab ich schon an!|supergri
Ok, ich hab nen Metal-Shirt drunter!


----------



## arno (9. November 2007)

*AW: Angelmesse "ANGELNTOTAL" in Hamm (NRW) - 9.-11.November 2007*

Ich hab mir gerade mal nen Schild mit Anglerboard Emblem ausgedruckt.
Dann noch meinen namen in Rot, ausschneiden , auf das Emblem kleben an die Lederjacke Dübeln und fettich.


----------



## WallerKalle04 (9. November 2007)

*AW: Angelmesse "ANGELNTOTAL" in Hamm (NRW) - 9.-11.November 2007*

Gute idee ich bau mir und den Schwarzangler69 auch was!


----------



## kingandre88 (10. November 2007)

*AW: Angelmesse "ANGELNTOTAL" in Hamm (NRW) - 9.-11.November 2007*

Also Kleidungstechnisch sieht´s so aus: Königsblaue Schuhe,Schwarze Baggy und ne Schwarze Jacke mit goldenem Schriftzug^^:m


----------



## arno (10. November 2007)

*AW: Angelmesse "ANGELNTOTAL" in Hamm (NRW) - 9.-11.November 2007*



kingandre88 schrieb:


> Also Kleidungstechnisch sieht´s so aus: Königsblaue Schuhe,Schwarze Baggy und ne Schwarze Jacke mit goldenem Schriftzug^^:m


Bo Geil, da fällt mir ein, ich hab noch nen Fan-Schal von Motorhead mit Goldschrift.
Wat isn nen Baggy, meinst Du das Auto oder das Kinderspielzeug?|supergri


----------



## carpen (10. November 2007)

*AW: Angelmesse "ANGELNTOTAL" in Hamm (NRW) - 9.-11.November 2007*

komme heute auhc mal vorbei ist ja nich so weit von mir :m

hoffe mal da gibts auch ein bischen über karpfen |wavey:


----------



## WallerKalle04 (10. November 2007)

*AW: Angelmesse "ANGELNTOTAL" in Hamm (NRW) - 9.-11.November 2007*



arno schrieb:


> Bo Geil, da fällt mir ein, ich hab noch nen Fan-Schal von Motorhead mit Goldschrift.
> Wat isn nen Baggy, meinst Du das Auto oder das Kinderspielzeug?|supergri


 
Baggy ist die sportversion vom kinderwagen


----------



## kingandre88 (10. November 2007)

*AW: Angelmesse "ANGELNTOTAL" in Hamm (NRW) - 9.-11.November 2007*

Nee,das ist ne weite Jeans:vik::q#h


----------



## arno (10. November 2007)

*AW: Angelmesse "ANGELNTOTAL" in Hamm (NRW) - 9.-11.November 2007*



kingandre88 schrieb:


> Nee,das ist ne weite Jeans:vik::q#h


Aber doch nicht so nen Ding wo die Gesäßtaschen in der Kniekehle hängen oder?
Gleich wird gegessen und dann gefahren!


----------



## Big Troll (10. November 2007)

*AW: Angelmesse "ANGELNTOTAL" in Hamm (NRW) - 9.-11.November 2007*

Hallo Jung's und Mä....,#h
wer war schon dort, und kann berichten???#y

Ich habe mir den Sonntag frei gehalten, und überlege noch ob ich ans Wasser zum #:, oder nach Hamm zum |bigeyes fahre#c

Gruß Werner


----------



## Tommi-Engel (10. November 2007)

*AW: Angelmesse "ANGELNTOTAL" in Hamm (NRW) - 9.-11.November 2007*



Big Troll schrieb:


> Hallo Jung's und Mä....,#h
> wer war schon dort, und kann berichten???#y


Ich war da...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=112677&page=3


----------



## Big Troll (10. November 2007)

*AW: Angelmesse "ANGELNTOTAL" in Hamm (NRW) - 9.-11.November 2007*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Ich war da...
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=112677&page=3


 
DANKE Tommi #6

......bin dann    #:  


Gruß Werner#h


----------



## arno (10. November 2007)

*AW: Angelmesse "ANGELNTOTAL" in Hamm (NRW) - 9.-11.November 2007*

Ich auch, folgt den gleichen Link wie bei Tommi!


----------



## Käptn (11. November 2007)

*AW: Angelmesse "ANGELNTOTAL" in Hamm (NRW) - 9.-11.November 2007*

Hi Loyds, bin zwar eines der neuesten Mitglieder hier im Club, aber trotzdem(oder gerade deshalb) finde ich die Idee von WallerKalle gut: Button oder Pin, durch welche sich man outen kann.
Wünsche noch einen schönen Tag!
Walter


----------



## Tommi-Engel (11. November 2007)

*AW: Angelmesse "ANGELNTOTAL" in Hamm (NRW) - 9.-11.November 2007*



Käptn schrieb:


> Hi Loyds, bin zwar eines der neuesten Mitglieder hier im Club, aber trotzdem(oder gerade deshalb) finde ich die Idee von WallerKalle gut: Button oder Pin, durch welche sich man outen kann.
> Wünsche noch einen schönen Tag!
> Walter


Dann sind jetzt mal die Macher vom Anglerboard gefordert.
Das z.b.treuen Usern mal was zu Verfügung gestellt wird.
(Ich suche eh noch Sponsoren):q
Ich sehe nur nicht ein für jemanden Werbung zu laufen, und dafür auch noch  bezahlen zu müssen.


----------



## Bingo222 (11. November 2007)

*AW: Angelmesse "ANGELNTOTAL" in Hamm (NRW) - 9.-11.November 2007*

Für ne Angler Messe ein witz .
Flohmarkt triffts da schon eher einmal und nie wieder mein fazit.
#q


----------



## roland rautenberg (11. November 2007)

*AW: Angelmesse "ANGELNTOTAL" in Hamm (NRW) - 9.-11.November 2007*

Hallo, Leute,
war gestern da, und ehrlich gesagt fand ich´s nich so pralle
ausser dem beitrag von dietmar isaiasch war der rest echt bescheiden .
von neuheiten keine spur. wär ich hier in unsere angelläden gegangen, hätte ich neuere sachen zu sehen bekommen.
war wieder mal nur ne möglichkeit für einige händler ihre eingestaubten ladenhüter los zu bekommen .
SCHADE!!!!   Aber ich freu mich schon auf die"BOOT".
mfg roland.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (11. November 2007)

*AW: Angelmesse "ANGELNTOTAL" in Hamm (NRW) - 9.-11.November 2007*



roland rautenberg schrieb:


> von neuheiten keine spur. wär ich hier in unsere angelläden gegangen, hätte ich neuere sachen zu sehen bekommen.
> war wieder mal nur ne möglichkeit für einige händler ihre eingestaubten ladenhüter los zu bekommen .
> .


 
Ich kaufe eigentlich gerne Auslauf Modelle, wenn sie was taugen.
Ich muss nicht immer das neuste haben.
Ich fahre nächstesJahr wieder hin....


----------



## WallerKalle04 (11. November 2007)

*AW: Angelmesse "ANGELNTOTAL" in Hamm (NRW) - 9.-11.November 2007*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Dann sind jetzt mal die Macher vom Anglerboard gefordert.
> Das z.b.treuen Usern mal was zu Verfügung gestellt wird.
> (Ich suche eh noch Sponsoren):q
> Ich sehe nur nicht ein für jemanden Werbung zu laufen, und dafür auch noch bezahlen zu müssen.


 

Ist auch gut wenn man unterwegs ist beim angeln und dann direkt sieht ob es auch ein ab-mitglied ist!


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (11. November 2007)

*AW: Angelmesse "ANGELNTOTAL" in Hamm (NRW) - 9.-11.November 2007*



WallerKalle04 schrieb:


> Ist auch gut wenn man unterwegs ist beim angeln und dann direkt sieht ob es auch ein ab-mitglied ist!




Und sich dann schnell verstecken kann. Weil man ja sonst seine Hotspots preiß gibt:q


----------



## trout-spezi (11. November 2007)

*AW: Angelmesse "ANGELNTOTAL" in Hamm (NRW) - 9.-11.November 2007*

war ja hier neben an. nich besonders viel zu sehn, aber auch nich schlecht!
und die curry wurst war gut! 
ich würd auch nochmal hin.


----------



## notme (12. November 2007)

*AW: Angelmesse "ANGELNTOTAL" in Hamm (NRW) - 9.-11.November 2007*

Also ich war am Samstag kurz mit meinem Nachbarn da..
Vermeintliche Schnäppchen gabs wohl nicht viele, genauso wie Neuheiten..

Die Vorträge waren ganz ok, die 8 Euro aber wohl nicht angemessen...

Da es direkt um die Ecke is war es aber auch kein Beinbruch gewesen


----------



## Räucherlars (12. November 2007)

*AW: Angelmesse "ANGELNTOTAL" in Hamm (NRW) - 9.-11.November 2007*

ich war sonntag bei der angelmesse das war total super#: ich fahre gerne wieder hin


----------



## Dopemaster61 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Angelmesse "ANGELNTOTAL" in Hamm (NRW) - 9.-11.November 2007*

Also muss sagen groß war se nicht aber bissel geld hab ich mal wieder ausgegeben....:q


----------

